# Any registered Kinder breeders out there?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

After MANY months a year or so actually I have decided that I want to start a registered herd of Kinders. I have non registered now, and their teats are very small, so I'm wanting to breed up. They have pics on the KGBA website and those teats/udders look nothing like mine, so I'm looking into starting my own line, or expand on ones that have already been started. So... If you are out there, any tips?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I want to start in registered Kinders as well. I'm looking at another at least 3 months IF I can find Kinders in my area. If not, well it will be more like next spring when I have bred for my own. Good luck. I will be getting (if starting from square one) excellent Nubian does and some nice meaty pygmy daddies from good stock. Just watch for nice sized teats evenly spaced, no double teats or low hanging udder. Udders should be rounded and even and strong looking.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool! I'm thinking I'm going to start looking next spring and just get some registered stock. I do have a Nubian that I will have registered here soon. Her udder, teats are wonderful. I'm tempted to start my own line, still might, as I think it might be more fun, a lot more work but fun...;-)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

BTW where are you located? I'm in WA.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm in Ny


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, I'm looking into getting 2 Saanen/oberhasli does, so I'm not getting into kinders after all.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I was going to raise kinders too, but they have some really weird rules, and I don't know where I could show them to promote them anyway.

So I decided to keep two types of herds. I'm going to go Nubian/Mini-Nubian for milkers and probably Kiko or Fainter for meat. I really love the looks of the Boers, but they are just so big. 

Though, maybe we could get a Boer doe (or two...) who is on the small size, cross her with a Nubian or Mini-Nubie...:thinking:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, they do have strange rules...


----------

